# Do any of you remember these?



## parrothead127 (Jan 10, 2021)

I never owned one, but a friend of mine did when we were growing up. Over/under, 410 on the bottom 22lr on top. I wished I had one today, me thinks it’d make a great squirrel gun. I remember he and I would take his out and my single shot 410 and bust cans and bottles. We were 12-13. Anybody have one theses days?


----------



## Doug B. (Jan 10, 2021)

My dad has a 20 guage on bottom and 22 on top.  He has had it ever since I can remember.  I hunted with it some.  Never was too crazy about it though.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jan 10, 2021)

My dad has one that was his father's, I used it some as a kid 30yrs ago. Didn't shoot the .410 barrel all that much as the shells were as expensive then as they are now.


----------



## Railroader (Jan 10, 2021)

Yep, had a .22wmr/20ga once, made by Savage. Model 24, maybe??..It got away from me in some trade, and I wish I still had it.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jan 10, 2021)

Ours is a Sears Roebuck, plastic stock. The selector switch was broken so it would fire both barrels at once if you weren't careful. We had it fixed but I haven't messed with it since then.


----------



## Dart (Jan 11, 2021)

My granddaddy had one I hunted with when I was younger. I wish I had it now, I don't know who got it when he died.
It was a .410 with 22lr on the top.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Jan 12, 2021)

My father had one, 22 magnum over 20 gauge
My uncle had one, 222 over 20 gauge.  Used for turkey hunting in the fall, at the time a rifle was legal in Pennsylvania.


----------



## Yankee in GA (Jan 16, 2021)

Love the Savage model 24. My dad has one. 30/30 over 20 gauge. It’s the ultimate game getter.  Savage makes a newer version called the model 42.


----------



## Blackston (Jan 16, 2021)

I had a 22 / 410
That I got on trade for a marlin 22 with a clip from a boy in my neighborhood... He liked mine so much because it shot fast !! I was happy to trade him . Then I found out it was left to him by his grandad. He tried to get it back and I wouldn’t let him ( I was kind of a butt ) .... Well life happens and people grow up and I still had this guys family heirloom I tracked him down and made a trade with him his papas gun for a marlin like I traded him . I miss that gun but it made his Day !!!


----------



## Resica (Jan 16, 2021)

35 Whelen said:


> My father had one, 22 magnum over 20 gauge
> My uncle had one, 222 over 20 gauge.  Used for turkey hunting in the fall, at the time a rifle was legal in Pennsylvania.


It still is.


----------



## oops1 (Jan 16, 2021)

I have one that’s been passed down through the family


----------



## fishfryer (Jan 16, 2021)

I know of a man that collects them,there are many,many combinations of caliber and shotgun. There were two brothers that I knew as a kid that got a .22/410 apiece for Christmas one year,boy they were pretty.


----------



## specialk (Jan 16, 2021)

I got one.....tad bit too heavy for me to tote all day....but it is a good squirrel gun....


----------



## Uptonongood (Jan 28, 2021)

parrothead127 said:


> I never owned one, but a friend of mine did when we were growing up. Over/under, 410 on the bottom 22lr on top. I wished I had one today, me thinks it’d make a great squirrel gun. I remember he and I would take his out and my single shot 410 and bust cans and bottles. We were 12-13. Anybody have one theses days?



Savage .410/.22, my Dad bought one for me in 1955, I was seven years old. It was a great gun for a kid, I couldn’t cock the hammer by myself. I never shot an animal with the .22 but I killed my first dove with the .410, ..it was perched in a tree...Fun memories.


----------



## lampern (Jan 28, 2021)

Didn't the air force make a similar gun for survival- 22 hornet on top, 410 on the bottom?


----------



## CurLee (Jan 28, 2021)

My father has a Model 24 in .222 over 20ga.. I think I'm the only one to ever have shot it. 

Seemed like a good option for predator hunting where shots could be in open fields or jumping out of the brush at 20 steps.

I soon moved onto carrying a .22-250 on a bipod with an 870 across the lap.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 29, 2021)

fishfryer said:


> I know of a man that collects them,there are many,many combinations of caliber and shotgun. There were two brothers that I knew as a kid that got a .22/410 apiece for Christmas one year,boy they were pretty.


I ran into a guy once that must have had fifty or sixty of those in all kinds of calibers and gauge combos. He loved them, apparently. My uncle had a .30-30/20 gauge, and the .410/.22.


----------



## specialk (Jan 29, 2021)

lampern said:


> Didn't the air force make a similar gun for survival- 22 hornet on top, 410 on the bottom?



yes, at least one branch of service(army maybe)...my dad has one he got at a flea market about 45 years ago....real crude made gun, folded up to slip in a backpack...springfield made a replica a few years back.....


----------



## Thunder Head (Jan 29, 2021)

There still quite popular in Europe.

Mostly a big game rifle calib. over a 20 / 12 though.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 29, 2021)

Found a guy lost on our lease on opening day in Upson County 30+ years ago. He was toting a over under in 12 gauge/30-06. Only one I ever saw.


----------



## rustytigerds (Jan 29, 2021)

Never had one.Wish I did,any combination.


----------



## specialk (Jan 29, 2021)

specialk said:


> yes, at least one branch of service(army maybe)...my dad has one he got at a flea market about 45 years ago....real crude made gun, folded up to slip in a backpack...springfield made a replica a few years back.....



got a place in the stock for shells and bullets.....knob on hammer to select top or bottom bbl......long squeezable trigger....see pic........


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 29, 2021)

I owned one long ago, 22/20gauge made by Savage. Good reliable gun but heavy for a single shot.


----------



## georgia_home (Jan 29, 2021)

Cousins had 22/20. Savage, nice wood.

the choke was a bit wide for duck/goose puddle jump hunting. They only used that one when the both cousins went. iirc, the one they had was IC for the 20. But if you came over the dune fast enough, you‘d be close enough to get the job done.


----------



## Resica (Jan 29, 2021)

Resica said:


> It still is.


Maybe not anymore. It's on the table to eliminate it. We'll see.


----------



## Bobby Bigtime (Jan 31, 2021)

I knew a few people with the savage 24 in various configurations when I was a kid. One of my buddies shot a monster bobcat with the 222 barrel on his right square between the eyes. We were three miles out so we tied him to a pole and packed him out on our shoulders. It was a big day for two sixth graders.


----------



## Ocmulgee44 (Jan 31, 2021)

I have had a Savage 24 in 22lr over 20 gauge for a long time. I also bought my son one when he got big enough to hunt squirrels and such. Good starter gun I reckon. He went on to make a USMC designated marksman. He still has his and his boys will end up with both of them most likely. I have cleaned everything from deer to wood ducks that were killed with a model 24. Selector switch and hammer might not be for everybody but it works. I would love to add one in 22mag or 30-30 to the collection.


----------



## Bobby Bigtime (Jan 31, 2021)

Supposedly the California highway patrol carried in their cruisers ones in 357\12 gauge. What a sweet combo that would be.


----------



## lampern (Feb 1, 2021)

specialk said:


> got a place in the stock for shells and bullets.....knob on hammer to select top or bottom bbl......long squeezable trigger....see pic........
> 
> View attachment 1063128



Is that yours?

How accurate is it? Thanks


----------



## C.Killmaster (Feb 2, 2021)

Chiappa still makes them in a variety of gauge/caliber combos.


----------



## jaydawg (Feb 2, 2021)

Enjoyed a savage 22/410 for years....hunted with a guy who used a 308/12ga 3”...he used it for deer/turkeys, especially because of fall turkey season in VA, always prepared...think it was a Valmet???


----------



## specialk (Feb 2, 2021)

lampern said:


> Is that yours?
> 
> How accurate is it? Thanks



stock photo, just like it though.....fairly accurate....for a camping/survival gun....


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Feb 16, 2021)

Love my old Savage model 24 22lr/.410 A great little woods walking gun and squirrel slayer extraordinaire.


----------



## ArmyTaco (Feb 21, 2021)

My dad has one actually


----------



## snuffy smiff (Jul 7, 2021)

Tikka, a Finnish firearm manufacturer now owned by Beretta, used to make a lot of the over/under guns and sold them to other companies that put their name on them. All of the vintage Ithaca LSA bolt action rifles were made by them. Later ones were imported by Stoeger, I think. (all are **** fine rifles by the way!)
I don't know if they still make the over/unders and while they used to be cheap a few years back when you did find one, they ain't any more...


----------



## Batjack (Jul 7, 2021)

Had a .22/.410 when I was a kid. In my late teens I "loaned" it to a friend so he could take his little brother hunting... never saw it again.


----------



## Redbow (Jul 9, 2021)

specialk said:


> got a place in the stock for shells and bullets.....knob on hammer to select top or bottom bbl......long squeezable trigger....see pic........
> 
> View attachment 1063128


Never seen one of those, neat looking gun though. I never had an over/under gun of any type but some friends of mine did.


----------



## ArmyTaco (Jul 9, 2021)

Yes my dad has one that I will inherit someday I'm sure. I believe you can still find them fairly easily.


----------



## Bobby Bigtime (Jul 9, 2021)

ArmyTaco said:


> Yes my dad has one that I will inherit someday I'm sure. I believe you can still find them fairly easily.


You can find them but they have become expensive little buggers. I was with one of my buddies and his dad when we were kids. The boy had saved his lawn mowing and snow shoveling money for quite awile he took his dad into the local gambles hardware store and handed his dad a wad of cash, mostly ones and fives. He got a plain light colored savage 24 in 222/20 for the cost of 129.99 they threw in a box of 20 gauge.


----------



## mwood1985 (Jul 10, 2021)

Savage model 24. Europeans call them drilling rifles i think. They are great for walking and shooting whatever in season. A older friend of mine has one in 3030 and 20ga. Its his go to deerstand gun.


----------



## fishfryer (Jul 10, 2021)

Bobby Bigtime said:


> You can find them but they have become expensive little buggers. I was with one of my buddies and his dad when we were kids. The boy had saved his lawn mowing and snow shoveling money for quite awile he took his dad into the local gambles hardware store and handed his dad a wad of cash, mostly ones and fives. He got a plain light colored savage 24 in 222/20 for the cost of 129.99 they threw in a box of 20 gauge.


That would have been a goodun


----------



## fishfryer (Jul 10, 2021)

mwood1985 said:


> Savage model 24. Europeans call them drilling rifles i think. They are great for walking and shooting whatever in season. A older friend of mine has one in 3030 and 20ga. Its his go to deerstand gun.


Or just drillings.


----------



## snuffy smiff (Jul 23, 2021)

A really nice Ithaca LSA 55 in 12 gauge/.222 Remington just came up on GB but you don't even wanna know what they're asking for it!

But if you just gotta know: https://www.gunbroker.com/Item/906325890


----------



## Make em drop (Jul 23, 2021)

parrothead127 said:


> I never owned one, but a friend of mine did when we were growing up. Over/under, 410 on the bottom 22lr on top. I wished I had one today, me thinks it’d make a great squirrel gun. I remember he and I would take his out and my single shot 410 and bust cans and bottles. We were 12-13. Anybody have one theses days?


I had one it was .22 mag on top and 20 gauge on the bottom. I gave it to my younger sister on her 12th birthday to be her first gun.


----------



## Bobby Bigtime (Jul 23, 2021)

snuffy smiff said:


> A really nice Ithaca LSA 55 in 12 gauge/.222 Remington just came up on GB but you don't even wanna know what they're asking for it!
> 
> But if you just gotta know: https://www.gunbroker.com/Item/906325890


I just had to know. No bidders yet but a nice gun. You would more than really want one at that price.


----------



## bfriendly (Jul 25, 2021)

A cousin or uncle of mine had a .410/.22…….they all had guns. I honestly don’t remember the cousin, might have been an uncle, but I’ll never forget that gun……I think it was the first gun I ever shot, besides a bb gun


----------



## chase870 (Jul 25, 2021)

I think Balki the Russian gun maker Remington contracted with back in the day made them not sure about the caliber/gauge combo


----------

